# EV Revolution Show (formerly Model 3 Owners Club Show)



## TrevP

I am happy to announce the start of a video show series.

This series is focussed on Tesla and the Model 3 and will differ from my usual videos as I have a guest host, Ken Bokor, who joins me to discuss all things Tesla and EVs. Ken is a podcast veteran but a newcomer to the EV field and has a Model 3 reservation. Together will will explorer EV news with a slight Canadian twist!

Episode 1 is now live. It's a bit longer than others will be in the series as it is an inaugural episode but we hope you will enjoy it!

Thanks

Trev


----------



## Skione65

Trev,

Once again Thank You for starting this Podcast Series! Great podcast.....informative. Looking forward to future casts and more info to come.

Ski


----------



## Kennethbokor

Just finished recording Episode 2. Will be up soon thanks!


----------



## Skione65

Kennethbokor said:


> Just finished recording Episode 2. Will be up soon thanks!


Looking forward to it!

Ski


----------



## TrevP

Episode 2 is out!


----------



## Skione65

@TrevP,

Great job again guys! Very informative. Keep up the great work.

Thanks for your contributions!

Ski


----------



## chopr147

Am I the only one who impatiently awaits the next podcast for information I probably already read about online? But you guys are good at adding a few items I did not know. Great job and thank you for doing it!


----------



## T3SLA_NC

Excellent job guys!


----------



## TrevP

<teaser> We have something extra special planned for late June, early July. Call it an exclusive if you will but you'll have to wait until then to hear all about it  </teaser>


----------



## Steve

Great job Trevor and Ken. The fact that you are doing updates every 4-6 weeks is great. It will break up the LONG wait to Model 3 production. The last time I looked so far forward to the passage of time was when I was looking forward to retirement !! Before that was returning home from Vietnam (13 months was a very LONG time!!). I learned from both, do not count days or even weeks, count months.
When you get to 100 days count days. worked for me.


----------



## TrevP

Thanks for the support everyone. In some ways is like to do them more often but our work schedules don't allow for it. The pace seems to be working as not everyone it seems reads the news every day on Model 3 happenings. 

My other series of videos will stay focussed on explaining the technology in ways that make sense to most newcomers. I believe that's a strength I have that's missing in most videos. Once we get our Model 3 I will be doing a series of videos going over all of the fine details of the car and the engineering tidbits I find.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

TrevP said:


> <teaser> We have something extra special planned for late June, early July. Call it an exclusive if you will but you'll have to wait until then to hear all about it  </teaser>


They have secretly been stockpiling Model 3s and have half a million of them in covert storage and will start deliveries next month!

Right?...I'm right aren't I?....yeah?

Dan


----------



## Cali Desert Driver

Dan Detweiler said:


> They have secretly been stockpiling Model 3s and have half a million of them in covert storage and will start deliveries next month!
> 
> Right?...I'm right aren't I?....yeah?
> 
> Dan


Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Lol


----------



## TrevP

I wasn't going to say anything, but I already have mine.


----------



## Dan Detweiler

TrevP said:


> I wasn't going to say anything, but I already have mine.


No fair, insider trading!
Where are the feds when you need them?

Dan


----------



## SpdBug

Great video, love the updates. The only criticism I have is about touching the desk while talking. The thumping is a little distracting, oh and iron the backdrop LOL. For your second video it's looks and sounds great and to only have those 2 things bothering me, you're leaps and bounds ahead of the rest. Keep up the great work.


----------



## TrevP

We didn't catch the sound during the shoot until we started editing. I tried removing it through eq and sound profiling but it made us sound terrible so I had to leave it in. Fear not, won't happens again.

We did iron and steam the backdrop but it's proving to be stubborn but we'll give it another go for the next episode. We're improving things as we go, by the third we should have it nailed down.

Thanks for the support and for watching!!


----------



## Adey

loving the youtube videos guys 

Really helps me understand Tesla more and EV life in general


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> We did iron and steam the backdrop but it's proving to be stubborn but we'll give it another go for the next episode. We're improving things as we go, by the third we should have it nailed down.


If ironing it doesn't work, then I guess nailing it down would be a good option.


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla Model 3 Owners Club Episode 3
*


----------



## Daliman

Thanks Trev & Kenneth another great show! Much smoother, third time was a charm. One point trev the owner whose suspension problem started the storm did not run the tesla death watch. The blogger, won't try to spell his name, whose misrepresentations started the storm was heavily involved in it and constantly writes negative articles about tesla. He was relying on invented complaints made by a total hater Keith leech, aka wivaneef, who has made it his mission to attack all of Elon's companies. He claims the spacex landings are faked, guess they faked the explosion too. That being said the owner seems to have joined in on keefs behalf on TMC now. 

Anyway great info thanks!


----------



## TrevP

Some people are genuinely unhinged.


----------



## Steve

Great episode three, thanks for the effort..... Steve


----------



## TrevP

Episode 4 is up! Had to break it into 3 parts.

Part 1





Part 2





Part 3


----------



## Mike

TrevP said:


> Episode 4 is up! Had to break it into 3 parts.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3


Thanks guys, and thank John.
Great interview. Enjoyed the candor of an owner with multiple Tesla vehicle ownership experience. 
Glad to hear more on a future Tesla facility close to my folks in Burlington. Cheers


----------



## T3SLA_NC

Great video! Keep em coming. I want a Model X!!!


----------



## Jayc

Great video. Thanks guys. I want my Model 3 tomorrow


----------



## Gman

TrevP said:


> Episode 4 is up! Had to break it into 3 parts.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 3


Awesome guys. Great videos... Man can't wait to start driving my Model ☰


----------



## TrevP

Episode 5 is up! We're breaking them into parts now for easier watching.

Part 1





Part 2





Part 3


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla Model 3 Owners Club Episode 6 *
Specials guests from TeslaXCanada.com





#Tesla #TeslaModelX #TeslaModel3


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla Model 3 Owners Club Episode 7
*


----------



## Rick59

Good show today. You need to get an Apple Watch bracelet that matches your tshirt colour.


----------



## TrevP

I have a red one! I just decided to go back to white for a while.


----------



## Badbot

only till labor day I assume


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla Model 3 Owners Club Episode 8 *


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla Model 3 Owners Club Episode 9
*
In this episode we talk about what to expect with the ordering, configuration and delivery process of your Model 3 should be like.


----------



## Rick59

TrevP said:


> *Tesla Model 3 Owners Club Episode 9
> *
> In this episode we talk about what to expect with the ordering, configuration and delivery process of your Model 3 should be like.


Ok Trev, red tshirt and white watch bracelet. You need a wardrobe advisor b4 you tape.


----------



## TrevP

White letters on my shirt. It matches. 

Next time I'll wear pink just for you


----------



## Charlie W

Great show and very informative. Thanks Trev, Ken & Al! (Looking forward to that pink shirt.  )


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 10*

Model 3 might be coming sooner than you think! Paris Auto show news, Québec Zev mandate and much more.


----------



## TrevP

Also. . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/792352910382342144


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> *Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 10*
> 
> Model 3 might be coming sooner than you think! Paris Auto show news, Québec Zev mandate and much more.


Hey, Trev! As I said, great show today (have seen first 30' yet need to pick up my daughter now). Where did you find this great background video of the driving silver Model ≡ in the forest and by the Bay (starting at about 7:35' into the show) Had not see this before! Any chance you could post a link to it?
Thx!
Enthusiastic as ever,
Mike


----------



## Michael Russo

Finishing the Episod 10 show which was an absolute stunner! Extremely complete content, great attention to wordliness, with ample references to WE and also Asia, very good coverage of news from the Paris Auto Show!!
You guys also look increasingly more comfortable on camera! True professionals!
Thank you!

By the way, though the Zoe does look nice... on the exterior, its dashboard & general interior finish/quality is _*nowhere near *_what I would consider acceptable if I have to pay €30k!! I believe that a novel, high quality interior including a sharp navigation system (look AND functionality) is key once you pay this kind of money or more (as I expect to pay for my Model ≡!

Once again, great job, folks!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Michael Russo

For clarification, Trev, was there a bit of discrepancy between the (other than that very good) explanation of how the tax credit in the US would come down around the 200k cares and the table you showed in the background?

What I understood was:

1) the full $7500 is available to (for instance) T≡SLA buyers in the US up to the point the carmaker has sold 200k cumulatively in the US as well as 6 months thereafter up to a day I'll call X (during which the full tax credit goes to an unlimited number of cars)

2) then 50% of the full credit is granted for 6 months after day X (i.e. Day Y) 

3) finally 25% of the full credit is still obtainable for one last semester after Day Y, after which tax credits disappear...

4) Ken & you worked on the premise that T≡SLA would reach 200k cars sold in the US by YE17, which would put X @ mid-2018 and Y @ end of 2018, with tax credits (for T≡SLA cars) then disappearing by mid-2019...

If I got the above dates right in case of your working base of 200k cars reached YE17, why did the table behind the two of you show 2017 and 2018 in the 3rd row, rather than 2018 and 2019?

Maybe I missed something? In which case, of course sorry... 
Thanks!


----------



## Michael Russo

One last thing, in response to one of the questions with respect to how long the LTE connection would remain free for T≡SLA car drivers and you said that though it was hinted for at least 7 years, you did not think that T≡SLA would charge for the LTE because that was how they upgrade the software automatically OTA (you can tell I read George Pressmann's book!  )...

Now what about these OTA software upgrades over time? Is that something that Elon commented on with regards to them remaining for free 'forever' once you've bought the car? Or is there a risk that T≡SLA decide someday to _force_ you to pay for upgrades? This is a debate I keep on having with my beloved wifey, who thinks the latter is inevitable, while I argue that if Apple does not do it, why would Elon? 

Interested in your insights!
Thanks & greetings from Belgium!
Mike


----------



## TrevP

Michael Russo said:


> For clarification, Trev, was there a bit of discrepancy between the (other than that very good) explanation of how the tax credit in the US would come down around the 200k cares and the table you showed in the background?
> 
> What I understood was:
> 
> 1) the full $7500 is available to (for instance) T≡SLA buyers in the US up to the point the carmaker has sold 200k cumulatively in the US as well as 6 months thereafter up to a day I'll call X (during which the full tax credit goes to an unlimited number of cars)
> 
> 2) then 50% of the full credit is granted for 6 months after day X (i.e. Day Y)
> 
> 3) finally 25% of the full credit is still obtainable for one last semester after Day Y, after which tax credits disappear...
> 
> 4) Ken & you worked on the premise that T≡SLA would reach 200k cars sold in the US by YE17, which would put X @ mid-2018 and Y @ end of 2018, with tax credits (for T≡SLA cars) then disappearing by mid-2019...
> 
> If I got the above dates right in case of your working base of 200k cars reached YE17, why did the table behind the two of you show 2017 and 2018 in the 3rd row, rather than 2018 and 2019?
> 
> Maybe I missed something? In which case, of course sorry...
> Thanks!


HI Mike

Keep in mind the dates are based on conjecture, we really don't know exactly *when* will reach 200K delivered in the US but production numbers at the moment can be extrapolated to show towards the end of next year. I reused that slide from a previous video I did and didn't change any numbers on it.

I think this is largely why Tesla moved Model 3 production ramp up by about 6 months. They need to ensure they have the factory churning out M3 as fast as possible so when the milestone arrives they can deliver as many cars as possible for the first 6 months in the US.

As for the OTA updates, it's more than that now: Autopilot requires a connection for the fleet neural net system. I doubt Tesla would pull the rug out so to speak and hobble thousands of cars. Like I said in my video, internet connections for car fleets are cheap and built into the cost of the car. My Lincoln has it for life at no extra cost to me or any future owners.


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> HI Mike
> 
> Keep in mind the dates are based on conjecture, we really don't know exactly *when* will reach 200K delivered in the US but production numbers at the moment can be extrapolated to show towards the end of next year. I reused that slide from a previous video I did and didn't change any numbers on it.
> 
> I think this is largely why Tesla moved Model 3 production ramp up by about 6 months. They need to ensure they have the factory churning out M3 as fast as possible so when the milestone arrives they can deliver as many cars as possible for the first 6 months in the US.
> 
> As for the OTA updates, it's more than that now: Autopilot requires a connection for the fleet neural net system. I doubt Tesla would pull the rug out so to speak and hobble thousands of cars. Like I said in my video, internet connections for car fleets are cheap and built into the cost of the car. My Lincoln has it for life at no extra cost to me or any future owners.


Thanks, Trev!
So, while I get the 'conjecture' point totally, was my interpretation of you very clear explanation correct?
With regards to OTA, I read into your answer more a sense that you do not expect future charges by T≡SLA for OTA software upgrades... I'll be sure to share that with Mrs. Russo!


----------



## TrevP

@Michael Russo , yes you got the interpretation correct.

If you want to read more you can read it here:

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/plug-in-electric-vehicle-credit-irc-30-and-irc-30d


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> @Michael Russo , yes you got the interpretation correct.
> 
> If you want to read more you can read it here:
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/businesses/plug-in-electric-vehicle-credit-irc-30-and-irc-30d


Thanks!


----------



## TE3LA

Michael Russo said:


> Hey, Trev! As I said, great show today (have seen first 30' yet need to pick up my daughter now). Where did you find this great background video of the driving silver Model ≡ in the forest and by the Bay (starting at about 7:35' into the show) Had not see this before! Any chance you could post a link to it?
> Thx!
> Enthusiastic as ever,
> Mike


Did @TrevP ever get back to you on this question? I thought the same thing, I've never seen that footage anywhere else. Why the tight lip Trevor? ;-) Where can we find it?


----------



## Michael Russo

TE3LA said:


> Did @TrevP ever get back to you on this question? I thought the same thing, I've never seen that footage anywhere else. Why the tight lip Trevor? ;-) Where can we find it?


Nope... Saw nothing from @TrevP yet... and to be clear, I asked him of course for the benefit of ALL of us... so happy you picked up on it, @TE3LA ! 
In all fairness, I get the impression that we are getting Trev very, very busy, aren't we?! ;-)


----------



## TrevP

Sorry for the late reply. 

That Model 3 video is something Tesla is running on the iMacs in the showrooms. Last time I was there I whipped out my cell phone and recorded it as I knew it was unique and nobody had it. 

So, there's the secret


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> That Model 3 video is something Tesla is running on the iMacs in the showrooms. Last time I was there I whipped out my cell phone and recorded it as I knew it was unique and nobody had it.
> 
> So, there's the secret


Aha! So obviously no sharing?..


----------



## TE3LA

TrevP said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> That Model 3 video is something Tesla is running on the iMacs in the showrooms. Last time I was there I whipped out my cell phone and recorded it as I knew it was unique and nobody had it.
> 
> So, there's the secret


Nice! I wondered if that was it. (I could just make out the reflection of the showroom windows from the monitor). No showrooms in Iowa for me to visit so I appreciate the inside access! Thanks @TrevP for keeping us going during the Great Wait!


----------



## Michael Russo

I will go check out the Houston Galleria store in 12 days... You can bet on that!!


----------



## Michael Russo

@Kennethbokor , great job on your new 'solo' performance in the most recent M3OC Owners Club YouTube video!! To convince the undecided, nothing is better than a brief summary of the mounting evidence & data in support of the EV (and particularly BEV) revolution underway!! Well done, thanks!
Mike
p.s. Leaving you the honors of including the link to your video for those (probably very few.. ) who haven't yet subscribed to the M3OC channel!! 
OK. See you guys included link in most recent tweet. Cool!


----------



## Kennethbokor

Hi Michael, thanks for the kind words. I'll try to get more topical info over time as well.


----------



## Michael Russo

Kennethbokor said:


> Hi Michael, thanks for the kind words. I'll try to get more topical info over time as well.


_*Everything*_ you _and_ Trev do is most useful and appreciated, I am sure by all of us, at the ever larger M3OC family!!


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 12*

We recap 2016 Model 3 news and much more! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Rick59

TrevP said:


> *Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 12*
> 
> We recap 2016 Model 3 news and much more! Merry Christmas everyone!


Great show guys, as usual. I hope my guess of January 15 as the date when the first "new" prototype is spotted in the wild is the correct one. 2017 is going to be exciting! Hang on for a wild ride. Happy New Year.


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> *Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 12*
> 
> We recap 2016 Model 3 news and much more! Merry Christmas everyone!


Well done, guys, for keeping us informed all along, and for effectively reminding us how great 2016 already had been, as well as how even more exciting 2017 for sure will be!! 
Small build on the comment you made, @TrevP , about 'Nissan owning Renault'... Actually, Renault-Nissan is a strategic partnership with _cross-participation. _
Per Wikipedia:
'Since 1999, Nissan has been part of the Renault-Nissan Alliance, a partnership between Nissan and French automaker Renault. As of 2013, Renault holds a 43.4% voting stake in Nissan, while Nissan holds a 15% non-voting stake in Renault. Carlos Ghosn serves as CEO of both companies.'
And recently Nissan acquired Mitsubishi, with Ghosn intended to be CEO of the latter too!
Have a great Canadian evening!
Mike


----------



## MichelT3

Michael Russo said:


> Well done, guys, for keeping us informed all along, and for effectively reminding us how great 2016 already had been, as well as how even more exciting 2017 for sure will be!!
> Small build on the comment you made, @TrevP , about 'Nissan owning Renault'... Actually, Renault-Nissan is a strategic partnership with _cross-participation. _
> Per Wikipedia:
> 'Since 1999, Nissan has been part of the Renault-Nissan Alliance, a partnership between Nissan and French automaker Renault. As of 2013, Renault holds a 43.4% voting stake in Nissan, while Nissan holds a 15% non-voting stake in Renault. Carlos Ghosn serves as CEO of both companies.'
> And recently Nissan acquired Mitsubishi, with Ghosn intended to be CEO of the latter too!
> Have a great Canadian evening!
> Mike


I already reacted in the same manner on the YouTube page. It's more Renault owning Nissan (percentages and voting/non-voting stock). Sometimes the old world still wins over the newer economies...


----------



## TrevP

Brain fart on my part about the Renault/Nissan relationship


----------



## Rick59

TrevP said:


> Brain fart on my part about the Renault/Nissan relationship


Is that like a warm brain freeze? Careful Trev, people might think you're not infallible, like the Pope.


----------



## Kennethbokor

Hello folks, Episode 13 is now out on YouTube! Check it out and please don't forget to subscribe.

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 13*





Thanks, Kenneth


----------



## Michael Russo

Kennethbokor said:


> Hello folks, Episode 13 is now out on YouTube! Check it out and please don't forget to subscribe.
> 
> Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 13 | Model 3 Owners Club
> 
> Thanks, Kenneth


Great job guys... looking more & more like professional prod!!


----------



## TrevP

*Tesla Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 14

Part 1





Part 2




*


----------



## Rick59

Great videos, thanks. One criticism: in the spirit of "Do it right", the background music eventually becomes an irritant, especially when people are speaking.


----------



## Daliman

Nice job guys, very polished. The segments on the bikes and the Bolt were very interesting. I would be really interested in a written review when you have time. Really wanted to make the Oakville opening but was ill. Looked like fun.


----------



## Michael Russo

Well done guys, you are both becoming real pros!!


----------



## Steve C

Rick59 said:


> Great videos, thanks. One criticism: in the spirit of "Do it right", the background music eventually becomes an irritant, especially when people are speaking.


If I also might suggest a change.... The intro music is so loud that you have to turn the TV down then back up again when the program begins.

Just a thought. Love the show.


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 15*

‪


----------



## Rick59

Great show, as usual. Did you know that there's about 10 minutes of dead air time at the end of the show?


----------



## TrevP

Rick59 said:


> Great show, as usual. Did you know that there's about 10 minutes of dead air time at the end of the show?


Damn, I forgot to pull up the end marker in FCP. Too late now 

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> Damn, I forgot to pull up the end marker in FCP. Too late now  (...)


No issues. You guys are getting better & better... And since I finished watching it at 12:30 am, the 10' blank provided for a nice, calm transition into a restful night with dreams of Midnight S≡R≡NITY...


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> *Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 15*


A question and a comment.

Do you have a source for the "average Model 3 battery size" comment? And what was that number again?
I remember Chrysler's "cab-forward" designs. I owned one of each generation Dodge Intrepid. They were the best-looking full-size cars at the time. It was much better looking than the Leaf I replaced it with.


----------



## TrevP

Elon said in the financial call the average battery size would be 60-70kWh. 

That's an average, not a confirmation of final capacity choices. Ken should have been more clear and I didn't correct our notes


----------



## Todd Harrison

TrevP said:


> Elon said in the financial call the average battery size would be 60-70kWh.
> 
> That's an average, not a confirmation of final capacity choices. Ken should have been more clear and I didn't correct our notes


When he stated those numbers was it specific to model 3 or was it a fleet average? S and Xbow would slightly skew the average up.


----------



## TrevP

Todd Harrison said:


> When he stated those numbers was it specific to model 3 or was it a fleet average? S and Xbow would slightly skew the average up.


It was 3 specific


----------



## Red Sage

garsh said:


> A question and a comment.
> 
> Do you have a source for the "average Model 3 battery size" comment? And what was that number again?
> I remember Chrysler's "cab-forward" designs. I owned one of each generation Dodge Intrepid. They were the best-looking full-size cars at the time. It was much better looking than the Leaf I replaced it with.


To my eye, the EAGLE Vision and Dodge Intrepid were the most beautiful Sedans on the road during the 1990s, with the Pontiac Grand Prix a bit behind. As a person who prefers 2-Door Coupes to 4-Door Sedans, that is a lot coming from me. The Mercedes-Benz CLS-Class and Tesla Model S are the current best looking ones I know of, though some other cars are FUGLY _(Panamera)_ of overly dressed _(Quattroporte)_. Most other Sedans are just plain boring at best.


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 16*


----------



## Forrest

I love this episode  Kenneth, you are made for a live audience! 

Also the Tim cups.  You both are truly Canadian


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks, guys, you reinvent yourself at an astonishing (EV?!) speed! 
Also great to see some of our active M3OC contributors live during the Q&A portion!

Time for Western European MeetUp! Location TBD - contact me in pm if you have got energy to plan with me!


----------



## Daliman

Thanks again guys. Show was great fun. Very cool to see everyone and put faces to names. Next one in July for final reveal, hopefully with you livestreaming from Tesla HQ.


----------



## TrevP

If we go to the reveal/delivery event we will do live streaming but we also have another idea we hope will work out that everyone will get a kick out of!


----------



## Kennethbokor

Thanks all for comments. We do try our best. I do a lot of stuff in front of audiences so I'm used to it thanks. 30 Years of IT Sales and something will rub off!


----------



## Kennethbokor

Forrest said:


> I love this episode  Kenneth, you are made for a live audience!
> 
> Also the Tim cups.  You both are truly Canadian


Thanks, however sorry to burst your bubble - our coffees were from McDonalds. I think a few audience members stopped by Timmies on the way over though! Not to worry, we support Timmies just fine.


----------



## Forrest

Ah sorry, I remembered Tim's cups as being this brown as well, so that were Tim's coffee for me.


----------



## chopr147

Great show. Took me a few days but I ended up watching the whole hour ten. Even thought I stay current on everything Tesla, ( Thx to Twitter,youtube,Google,Tesla.com etc....) I still learned a few new items.


----------



## Michael Russo

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 20*





*
Congrats, @TrevP and @Kennethbokor , on reaching this special milestone*, no less on this very special day for Canada! Happy 150th birthday, Canadian friends!!

Trev, I thought it a great opportunity to give you guys a well deserved shout by creating a new dedicated thread on the Teslarati forum at this occasion! 

Enjoy the day, folks!!


----------



## Mattstyle

June 31st, my favorite day of the year! :tonguewink:
It has been a long enough June we don't need to make it any longer. Anyway, I love the videos, back to watching....


----------



## Kennethbokor

Michael Russo said:


> *Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Congrats, @TrevP and @Kennethbokor , on reaching this special milestone*, no less on this very special day for Canada! Happy 150th birthday, Canadian friends!!
> 
> Trev, I thought it a great opportunity to give you guys a well deserved shout by creating a new dedicated thread on the Teslarati forum at this occasion!
> 
> Enjoy the day, folks!!


Hi Michael much thanks for the kind words and shout outs. We do try our best and are passionate about this. We appreciate all your dedication to the forum and thanks to you and all our viewers for watching and subscribing!


----------



## TrevP

Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 22 #tesla #model3


----------



## TrevP

Watch our August 16th Toronto Meet Up #tesla #model3


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 22 #tesla #model3


I keep watching these things at 1.5 speed.
If I ever meet you IRL, I'm going to wonder why you're talking so slowly.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TrevP said:


> Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 22 #tesla #model3


Another great video!


----------



## TrevP

*Episode 25 is out!*


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> *Episode 25 is out! *(...)


that was quick! Great job fellas!

Just one question, is it just me or your two faces were often (briefly...) out of focus just after you were displaying a new pic in the background?
Never had this effect before...

Or is just because my iPhone 6 Plus knows it's only got a couple of weeks before it gets retired like its current primary user (and replaced by a X, of course. Yes sir! )...?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> that was quick! Great job fellas!
> 
> Just one question, is it just me or your two faces were often (briefly...) out of focus just after you were displaying a new pic in the background?
> Never had this effect before...
> 
> Or is just because my iPhone 6 Plus knows it's only got a couple of weeks before it gets retired like its current primary user (and replaced by a X, of course. Yes sir! )...?


I did see that as well. I checked my glasses a few times


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I did see that as well. I checked my glasses a few times


Ah, OK. So your saying the X won't fix it then?...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Ah, OK. So your saying the X won't fix it then?...


The OLED probably makes it worse


----------



## Rick59

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I did see that as well. I checked my glasses a few times


Same issue on my ipad pro. Looked like you were in the witness protection program.


----------



## Johnm6875

Rick59 said:


> Same issue on my ipad pro. Looked like you were in the witness protection program.


Auto-focus problems? This was mentioned several times in the YouTube comments section. Also, it seemed there were more negative and cranky people commenting today. Requires a thick skin to be a You Tuber. Hopefully, it won't slow them down. I watch and enjoy everything they do.


----------



## TrevP

I noticed it as well during editing, damn camera focus wasn't tracking. I think it slipped by our checklist


----------



## Marcumar

I can help Ken to pronounce Leipzig right 

(=LIE-P-ZIG)

I think I will visit the i3-production soon, thanks for the idea. Seems like VW is also creating an EV-production-cluster in Saxony: eGolf in Dresden's Transparent Factory, I.D. hatchback in Zwickau.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...many-in-switch-to-electric-cars-idUSKBN1611C6


----------



## scaots

You mentioned in answer to a question that the side mirrors do not dim, however on Tesla site info for Model 3 it list "Auto dimming, power folding, heated side mirrors" under the Premium upgrades. Definitely a requirement for me in a car. Maybe they were not software enabled yet. Also depending on conditions, my experience is that they aren't necessarily always on when you expect or may be hard to tell if active.


----------



## Michael Russo

TrevP said:


> I noticed it as well during editing, damn camera focus wasn't tracking. I think it slipped by our checklist


It's ok, you guys were still unique... even if blurred at times...


----------



## Poobah

TrevP said:


> I noticed it as well during editing, damn camera focus wasn't tracking. I think it slipped by our checklist


I'm sorry I didn't get to see your show, but I was able to listen to it ... I was in a blurry.


----------



## RCvetter

scaots said:


> You mentioned in answer to a question that the side mirrors do not dim, however on Tesla site info for Model 3 it list "Auto dimming, power folding, heated side mirrors" under the Premium upgrades. Definitely a requirement for me in a car. Maybe they were not software enabled yet. Also depending on conditions, my experience is that they aren't necessarily always on when you expect or may be hard to tell if active.


As of two days ago, the auto dimming is active.


----------



## Bokonon

RCvetter said:


> As of two days ago, the auto dimming is active.


Somewhere, someone just added "wrote dimmable-mirror drivers for the Model 3" to their resume.  Hopefully the rear heated seats will be next, just in time for winter...


----------



## RCvetter

Bokonon said:


> Somewhere, someone just added "wrote dimmable-mirror drivers for the Model 3" to their resume.  Hopefully the rear heated seats will be next, just in time for winter...


So... I'm not proud of this, but I had forgotten we were expecting auto dimming mirrors, I've never had a car fancy enough to have them and my SO had pushed an update while we went food shopping. We got back into the car and the mirrors tinted and I was pretty much like, "WHAT are you seeing this What is going on What witchcraft is this Who did this to our car?!" Etc

Then it activated on the drive home last night. Quite nice.


----------



## Maevra

RCvetter said:


> So... I'm not proud of this, but I had forgotten we were expecting auto dimming mirrors, I've never had a car fancy enough to have them and my SO had pushed an update while we went food shopping. We got back into the car and the mirrors tinted and I was pretty much like, "WHAT are you seeing this What is going on What witchcraft is this Who did this to our car?!" Etc
> 
> Then it activated on the drive home last night. Quite nice.


Lol me too! I kinda freaked out at first and thought something was wrong with my eyes.


----------



## MichelT3

Marcumar said:


> I can help Ken to pronounce Leipzig right
> 
> (=LIE-P-ZIG)
> 
> I think I will visit the i3-production soon, thanks for the idea. Seems like VW is also creating an EV-production-cluster in Saxony: eGolf in Dresden's Transparent Factory, I.D. hatchback in Zwickau.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...many-in-switch-to-electric-cars-idUSKBN1611C6


A small nerdy addition as a non German: I believe you'd pronounce it as LEIB-TZIG. P=B & Z=TZ for non-Germans.


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 26*


----------



## Michael Russo

Watching it as I write this on my new MacBook Pro laptop. Man, you guys look swell in your Christmas attire on a 15’’ screen!


----------



## John

I thought it was better to have a slightly rear weight balance for steering assertiveness and traction. No?


----------



## garsh

John said:


> I thought it was better to have a slightly rear weight balance for steering assertiveness and traction. No?


Rear weight bias can help with traction during acceleration for a rear-wheel drive car. But for driving/turning dynamics, you really want a low moment of inertia. Since the Model 3 has both the battery and the motor completely inside of the wheelbase, it should have an incredibly low moment of inertia compared to any other vehicle (including the Model S, which has the rear motor outside the wheelbase).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> Watching it as I write this on my new MacBook Pro laptop. Man, you guys look swell in your Christmas attire on a 15'' screen!


I don't know about the MacBook Pro screen, those sweaters deserve 70" 4K treatment


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't know about the MacBook Pro screen, those sweaters deserve 70" 4K treatment
> 
> View attachment 4445


Maybe I'll push to 65'' in the new home by the mountains...


----------



## Miro

The audio is more important I'd say.. except for the model 3 drive review some weeks ago ofc


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 27*


----------



## MichelT3

Great show again. 
Though your production estimates are really disappointing. And I'm afraid you may be right... 

For me this will certainly mean that I won't be getting my car untill well into 2019. With the incuding tax disadvantage.
I hope my current car will last. Or I may have to find an in-between solution. Damn.


----------



## Skione65

@TrevP,

Agreed! Excellent show again...covered a lot. I agree on your "Alcantara-gate" analysis. Also @MichelT3 I'm afraid I'm in the same boat with you! I'm quite disappointed in these new production estimates but alas fear they're true and probably what we can expect at this point. I was Oct-Dec which was kicked to Nov-Jan (2018-19) and now with these estimates....Ouch. Gives me more time to save and my son who is getting my car when he starts driving will allow it to not to have to sit "idle" as long while I enjoy my 3.

P.S. I was going to "like" your Update video but your new Production Estimates nipped that in the bud! ( j.k.) gave you a well deserved like anyway! Happy New Year Guys!

Ski


----------



## Troy

Hi, @TrevP. In Episode 27, after 33:51 you talked about California vs East Coast deliveries. I have some data about that based on the Model 3 invites spreadsheet here. The last two large batches of invites went out on 22 Dec and 4 Jan. Here are the numbers:

~22 Dec 2017 invites:
37 invitees have filled out the survey.
37 of them were from California.
*California invite rate was 100%* for the 22 Dec 2017 batch.

~4 Jan 2018 invites:
81 invitees have filled out the survey.
6 of them were from California.
*California invite rate was 7%* for the 4 Jan 2018 batch.

In other words, owners on the East Coast are getting their cars now. Here are some of the scheduled delivery dates:

Naperville, IL 17 Jan 2018
Princeton, NJ 20 Jan 2018
Boca Raton, FL 21 Jan 2018
Wye Mills, MD 22 Jan 2018
Stafford, VA 22 Jan 2018
At least for owners, Tesla has abandoned their original plan, which was West Coast first and then to move East gradually. Instead, they are shipping cars to all owners anywhere in the US. The 4 January 2018 invite map looks like this:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

There’s evidence that time of day of ordering the car factors into one’s position in the queue, at least for current Tesla owners who ordered on day one. I heard about it in one of the podcasts. 

For example, morning orders from the East Coast got the email invite to configure prior to evening orders from the West Coast. Not sure if this happened across the board but it came as a bit of a surprise to those who made the discovery.


----------



## Michael Russo

Good video, @TrevP & @Kennethbokor !!

Couple of things that resonate with me:

- while I appreciate we need to be prudent about total 2018 projections, as you know ramp-up will _not_ be linear; it is of paramount importance to generate cash _and_ to satisfy as many as possible reservation holders waiting in line (obviously the two will go together!). As a result, though I don't know how they'll do it (hopefully T≡SLA does...), I wanna believe the yearly output will be 200K at a minimum... with weekly outputs in excess of 5k by YE... :sunrisemountains::rainbow::rollercoaster:

- Kudo to you, Trev, for your candor on the T≡SLA statement on the 'headlinergate'! I also don't buy it, at all, so bravo for going on record and saying it loud & clear.

I hope T≡SLA listens and reads this. In fact I know they do...

So...

T≡SLA , we love you, yet do.not.do this kind of s**t!


----------



## Mike

Troy said:


> Hi, @TrevP. In Episode 27, after 33:51 you talked about California vs East Coast deliveries. I have some data about that based on the Model 3 invites spreadsheet here. The last two large batches of invites went out on 22 Dec and 4 Jan. Here are the numbers:
> 
> ~22 Dec 2017 invites:
> 37 invitees have filled out the survey.
> 37 of them were from California.
> *California invite rate was 100%* for the 22 Dec 2017 batch.
> 
> ~4 Jan 2018 invites:
> 81 invitees have filled out the survey.
> 6 of them were from California.
> *California invite rate was 7%* for the 4 Jan 2018 batch.
> 
> In other words, owners on the East Coast are getting their cars now. Here are some of the scheduled delivery dates:
> 
> Naperville, IL 17 Jan 2018
> Princeton, NJ 20 Jan 2018
> Boca Raton, FL 21 Jan 2018
> Wye Mills, MD 22 Jan 2018
> Stafford, VA 22 Jan 2018
> At least for owners, Tesla has abandoned their original plan, which was West Coast first and then to move East gradually. Instead, they are shipping cars to all owners anywhere in the US. The 4 January 2018 invite map looks like this:


Troy: I always enjoy your analyticals regarding Model 3 and Tesla vehicles in general.

Do you have any firm Model 3 VIN data, perhaps plottable on a logarithmic scale?

The current vinbot site (supposedly able to gather data from this forum, the TOC forum and the Tesla Reddit site) seems to be unable to show any of the VINs over 4000 that have shown up (with photos) and been entered.


----------



## TrevP

*Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 28*
Model 3 at the Canadian International Auto Show!
#tesla #model3 #CIAS2018


----------



## Troy

TrevP said:


> Model 3 Owners Club Show Episode 28


After 3:29 in the video, @Kennethbokor talked about Canada invites and when they might arrive. My best guess is late March or early April 2018. Here is why:

Tesla.com AWD estimates show Mid-2018 for most Canada non-owners and Late-2018 for most US owners. That means most non-owners from Canada should get their AWD Model 3's before most US owners. Prioritizing Canada AWD over the US is either about the Ontario EV rebate or the US federal tax credits or both. I have read that there is a risk the Ontario rebate might end at the end of June because of some political changes. I have no idea how likely that is. However, the federal tax credits situation has the exact same deadline (end of June 2018). In other words, in both scenarios, most Canada production would finish by the end of June 2018.

Based on my calculation, Tesla is expected to hit 200K US sales on 28 April 2018 if they don't produce any cars for Canada in Q2. However, if most of May and June production goes to Canada and they postpone some Model X deliveries to July, they could push 200K to Q3. Interestingly, if you go to tesla.com and look at the Model X configurator, it shows June 2018 for Model X deliveries if you order now. I'm pretty sure this is not a coincidence. In addition, in today's Ride the Lightning podcast, Ryan said he heard from a trustworthy source that Tesla's Canada play is about the federal tax credits.

The new version of the spreadsheet estimator currently shows 28 March 2018 for the earliest Canada invites.


----------



## Daliman

Hoping you are right as that would let a lot of us get the Ontario tax credit before it is put at risk. It is hard to tell the actual risk as things are increasingly chaotic. Model 3 by spring would be amazing.


----------



## TrevP

Troy said:


> After 3:29 in the video, @Kennethbokor talked about Canada invites and when they might arrive. My best guess is late March or early April 2018. Here is why:
> 
> Tesla.com AWD estimates show Mid-2018 for most Canada non-owners and Late-2018 for most US owners. That means most non-owners from Canada should get their AWD Model 3's before most US owners. Prioritizing Canada AWD over the US is either about the Ontario EV rebate or the US federal tax credits or both. I have read that there is a risk the Ontario rebate might end at the end of June because of some political changes. I have no idea how likely that is. However, the federal tax credits situation has the exact same deadline (end of June 2018). In other words, in both scenarios, most Canada production would finish by the end of June 2018.
> 
> Based on my calculation, Tesla is expected to hit 200K US sales on 28 April 2018 if they don't produce any cars for Canada in Q2. However, if most of May and June production goes to Canada and they postpone some Model X deliveries to July, they could push 200K to Q3. Interestingly, if you go to tesla.com and look at the Model X configurator, it shows June 2018 for Model X deliveries if you order now. I'm pretty sure this is not a coincidence. In addition, in today's Ride the Lightning podcast, Ryan said he heard from a trustworthy source that Tesla's Canada play is about the federal tax credits.
> 
> The new version of the spreadsheet estimator currently shows 28 March 2018 for the earliest Canada invites.


After reading the latest news and seeing the Model X pushback and considering the ramifications I'm in agreement with you, Tesla seems to be doing a tax credit play. Yes, our political situation is unknown after the election in June as far as rebates are concerned. It could go either way but the latest info seems to favour them staying at least until the end of 2018. The list of approved vehicles now shows 2018 Model S and X (Model 3 is still not on the list because it's not available here yet) but will qualify for the full $14K rebate based on the required criteria.

Hopefully it will arrive and indeed many can claim the rebate but as I've always heeded: rebates WILL go away eventually and buyers will have to bear the full cost of the car so hope for the best but plan for the worst.


----------



## Troy

It looks like my estimate wasn't too bad. 


Troy said:


> ... about Canada invites and when they might arrive. My best guess is *late March or early April 2018*.


----------



## TrevP

*Big numbers for March!*


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TrevP said:


> *Big numbers for March!*


@Michael Russo is a star!


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> *Big numbers for March!*


Regarding the Buick EV SUV:
That doesn't look too "concepty". I bet they bring that to market with minor changes.
It'll have smaller wheels/tires, some larger (legal) headlights, and larger (legal) side-view mirrors.
But I bet the bodywork doesn't change much.


----------



## Michael Russo

garsh said:


> Regarding the Buick EV SUV:
> That doesn't look too "concepty". I bet they bring that to market with minor changes.
> It'll have smaller wheels/tires, some larger (legal) headlights, and larger (legal) side-view mirrors.
> But I bet the bodywork doesn't change much.


:rainbow::rainbow::rainbow:


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> @Michael Russo is a star!


LOL. Actually just the right guy at the right time at the right place


----------



## Dr. J

TrevP said:


> *Big numbers for March!*


Small correction to the US EV tax credit phase-out. 100% of the credit is available during the quarter the manufacturer hits 200,000 US deliveries, and for another quarter after that. 50% of the credit is available for the next two calendar quarters, and then the 25% credit is available for *two* additional quarters. I sure hope you guys are right are about Tesla hitting the 200,000 mark in July!


----------



## TrevP

*2018 Nissan Leaf Impressions*


----------



## garsh

TrevP said:


> *2018 Nissan Leaf Impressions*


I don't care how nice the car is. I'm not buying another Nissan EV until Nissan provides a much better guarantee against battery degradation. I took a chance on the Leaf (over a Model S) because I thought it was the safer choice, and it was the wrong choice.


----------



## TrevP

*Sadly, the e-Golf is basically dead. *


----------

